# Started Zoloft/Sertraline today



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

It made me yawn a lot but after a few hours I started to feel more social connection. Still, I have yet to feel any effect on my dpdr. I'm curious to know if anyone else is taking/has tried Sertraline and if so did it help with dp?


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft (Sep 29, 2017)

.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

I was prescribed it back in the summer haven't touched it yet, been thinking about trying it I'm just scared of side effects n what not but I'm really suffering.. keep us posted. Peace


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

They take up to 10 weeks for the full affect in some 
How ever luvox was helping me at full effect within a few days , i was on a massive dose stright up though cause i was a complete mess


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Man.. fuck this. All it's doing is giving me a headache and making me cold. Don't think I'll take this anymore. I don't think my problem is as simple as needing more serotonin. I mean.. where did sertraline even come from? I'm just gonna go back to trying to live the hunter-gatherer lifestyle.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

I take a low dose of sertraline, 50mg. Took me a good week to get over the initial side effects of 25mg, then another week of side effects for 50mg. It doesn't really help my dpdr (maybe a higher dose would? I don't know), but it helps my anxiety and depression a bit. I still feel dpdr, but not as anxious about it. I feel good enough to actually get out of bed and do stuff every day, and go to school. Before I started sertraline I didn't leave the house because I was so anxious.

My initial side effects were tiredness, dizziness, nausea, headaches. I'm not a supporter of taking meds for things unless you really have to, I prefer going the natural route. But I tried every natural thing to help anxiety and depression, and nothing helped. So after many months I finally took the sertraline and it has helped me quite a bit (or at least enough to live some kind of life). You definitely don't have to take any medication unless you want to, but if you're desperate for some help, you may as well try it/keep taking it. Of course, if you feel really awful, stop! There are many meds out there to help with mental illness, and you'll never know what will or will not help you unless you try. Keep us updated!


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Bree123 said:


> I take a low dose of sertraline, 50mg. Took me a good week to get over the initial side effects of 25mg, then another week of side effects for 50mg. It doesn't really help my dpdr (maybe a higher dose would? I don't know), but it helps my anxiety and depression a bit. I still feel dpdr, but not as anxious about it. I feel good enough to actually get out of bed and do stuff every day, and go to school. Before I started sertraline I didn't leave the house because I was so anxious.
> 
> My initial side effects were tiredness, dizziness, nausea, headaches. I'm not a supporter of taking meds for things unless you really have to, I prefer going the natural route. But I tried every natural thing to help anxiety and depression, and nothing helped. So after many months I finally took the sertraline and it has helped me quite a bit (or at least enough to live some kind of life). You definitely don't have to take any medication unless you want to, but if you're desperate for some help, you may as well try it/keep taking it. Of course, if you feel really awful, stop! There are many meds out there to help with mental illness, and you'll never know what will or will not help you unless you try. Keep us updated!


To go from not leaving the house due to anxiety to being able to get out everyday and even go to school sound likes it is helping more than "a bit' in my opinion. Glad you're getting some relief. Have you thought of combining lamotrigine to your sertraline? There are some studies suggesting that the combo of an SSRI and lamotrigine can actually reduce depersonalization symptoms in some people.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16960469


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Bree123 here's another if your interested:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4655617/


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

DPFighter said:


> Bree123 here's another if your interested:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4655617/


The sertraline does help, I have good and bad days, but whatever. Better than sitting on the couch all day every day. My doctor didn't really know what dp/dr was, so she just gave me some meds for anxiety. I have read a bit about lamotrigine, but I will definitely look into it more, thanks!


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I decided to give sertraline another go because I was tired of feeling numb and I just wanted to feel something. Also, I've read that it take 4-8 weeks for it's full effect to work, so I'll push through the side effects and see if I want to keep taking it.

I took it last night and I have to say it helps my DR. Oddly, I'm experiencing no headache this time and I'm not yawning nearly as much as last time I tried it 3 weeks ago. The only thing different from then is I've started taking a bunch of nootropics and I had one neurofeedback session. And to note, I did feel some kind of relief in the back of my right brain after the neurofeedback session. I've always had to slightly tilt my head to the right because my neck/back of my brain always felt kinda tight. I now feel like I can comfortably keep my head up straight and there's no more tightness at the back of my brain.


----------



## mstan (Dec 12, 2017)

I tired sertraline last year. I was only on it for 5 days though because the side effects were so bad for me. I was so dizzy from this medication that I actually fainted at work. I couldn't concentrate on anything, and couldn't even drive while on it. I'm willing to give it another try because I've heard great things about it helping with DP/DR. But, I would maybe cut the pills in half to start out with. Maybe my body needed to be slowly introduced to it.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

It might help w mood but not w dp


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

Has anyone felt like they're slowly losing more and more connection to ppl places and things?

I've been experiencing this and it's more than terrible feeling


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Lexy67 said:


> Has anyone felt like they're slowly losing more and more connection to ppl places and things?
> 
> I've been experiencing this and it's more than terrible feeling


I already lost it. Its loss of connection to people that hurts me the most. I'm far far gone.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

All SSRIs I've tried made my dp 100x worse. They numb me emotionally and physically thats why.


----------



## Linus (Jan 12, 2018)

Dear people who are considering or already taking antidepressants,

A word of advice from someone who has been taking lexapro for over 8 years, it will not cure your dp, antidepressants are pardon my french garbage. I has taken my more than two years to cut my dosage from 30 mg to 1.8 mg. In fact it is my opinion they made things a lot worse and that healing can not take place while on psychiatric drugs.

My advice to you is go to survivingantidepressants.org, educate yourself, and ask for a plan to come of this medication in a safe way. Time is of the essence, after only one month your brain adapts to the antidepressant and you could face severe withdrawal when you come of them.

Instead find a somatic experiencing therapist or a sensorimotor therapist or go to irenelyon.com and educate yourself on how to heal yourself, your best option is to find a therapist.

I wish someone had given me the advice I am giving you years ago.

It is your call, I wish you all the best


----------

